

Froggy's Last Story - Jun8
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/12/nyregion/12froggy.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1

======
sabj
This story made me think about the social fabric of America, and what it
means. Think about it: how many of you don't know the names of the people who
live near to you? How little do we interact with those in our immediate
proximity?

Great sociology questions about big city life addressed in Doormen, btw:
[http://www.amazon.com/Doormen-Fieldwork-Encounters-
Discoveri...](http://www.amazon.com/Doormen-Fieldwork-Encounters-Discoveries-
Bearman/dp/0226039706)

------
Jun8
I was really moved by this story, which in some respects made me think of
Henry Darger (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Darger>). How many of these
weird creators live close by among us?

